# Winter fishing



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i''m gonna be down for Christmas break 12/22-1/05, and am lookin to take my brother for some basss/catfish action and i dont know where exactly to start.........if ya dont mind pointing me in the right direction that would be awsome...thanks!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im not sure about catchin' bass and catfish, at least not hard heads:banghead:banghead excpet for the East River or back in the brackish waters.



But you do have one hell of Name....Twat Waffle :letsdrink



CurtyV


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

do you have a boat or you fishing from shore? I've done good on blackwater for bassin the wintertime but then again you prolly need a boat for that. let me know and ill give you some pointers.


----------

